Ask HN: What is your recommended VPN for personal use? - mroll
======
rshnotsecure
Not VPNGO. It’s one of the many fake VPNs that China either builds or
acquires.

My proof is me staring at their Elasticsearch logging server right now, which
has no authentication on Port 9200.

Have been trying to reach them for weeks. They are doing some less than
honorable things on their network as well that you can if you spend a few
minutes studying the logging system.

[http://164.52.33.19:9200](http://164.52.33.19:9200)

EDIT: for those not familiar with Elasticsearch, try expanding the URI
paths...
[http://164.52.33.19:9200/_cat/indices](http://164.52.33.19:9200/_cat/indices)

------
muzani
Mullvad. Does the trick. Cheap. Anonymous. Easy to use. Not too blacklisted.
Compatible with my phone.

------
elmerfud
I use expressvpn. I haven't tried a bunch of others but their sales jargon
looked nice and the price was right. I'm happy using it and have had no
issues. I travel around the world and has worked in every country I've been in
to get around blocks.

------
shabirgilkar
I recommend ProtonVPN

------
auslegung
I recommend nordVPN or encrypt.me

~~~
ranc1d
Wasn't NordVPN hacked recently?

~~~
auslegung
Yeah. It’s a bit more nuanced than “they were hacked,” but no one’s data was
compromised because of how Nord is setup.

